# Cast Iron T Track - Refinish with router?



## GrahamF (24 May 2015)

Hi, Need advice about refinishing T rack slots in cast iron table saw. Both slots are badly finished and the bottom wider slot is off centre to the right compared to the top so, nuts won't fit without grinding to reduce width. What are the chances of refinishing with a router and suitable cutter - what type of cutter?


----------



## woodfarmer (24 May 2015)

None at all in my opinion.

best find someone with a vertical mill.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 May 2015)

As above - absolutely none.


----------



## GrahamF (25 May 2015)

Thanks folks, looks like I'll reject the saw or ask for replacement top although I don't see why I should spend a day stripping and rebuilding.


----------



## flh801978 (25 May 2015)

If the slots are just in need of a clean up of machining flash then some emery cloth will make short work of that
If the slots are assymetrical and you need to grind the nuts to fit and thats the only problem then I would do that

If its a new saw just ask for a new one complete

Ian


----------

